# New squat member heading to AZ



## Taylorwltrs (Jan 11, 2020)

New to travel and heading to southern Arizona in March. Seeking friends and ways to sell/trade art so I'm not broke as fuck while I'm out there. Some things about me mmm I enjoy camping, trash punk, swing dancing.. any kind of dancing/live music, art, booze, belching buggos and sunshine. I dislike being cold and the fact that I lose my belongings on a daily basis but it is what it is. I'll be living on a farm once I get out to AZ so any advise for farm life is also appreciated. 
Psyched to be part of the gang ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 11, 2020)

welcome to the community, i hope you find everything you're looking for! let myself or the staff know if you need anything or have any questions.


----------



## brando (Jan 11, 2020)

Taylorwltrs said:


> New to travel and heading to southern Arizona in March. Seeking friends and ways to sell/trade art so I'm not broke as fuck while I'm out there. Some things about me mmm I enjoy camping, trash punk, swing dancing.. any kind of dancing/live music, art, booze, belching buggos and sunshine. I dislike being cold and the fact that I lose my belongings on a daily basis but it is what it is. I'll be living on a farm once I get out to AZ so any advise for farm life is also appreciated.
> Psyched to be part of the gang ::drinkingbuddy::


Welcome! What sort of farm will you be staying on? Worked on a few different kinds myself. Be prepared to wake up early,😁!


----------



## Taylorwltrs (Jan 11, 2020)

brando said:


> Welcome! What sort of farm will you be staying on? Worked on a few different kinds myself. Be prepared to wake up early,😁!


I found it through Attra. (Similar to wwoofing) It's an all organic farm, no livestock just fruits and veggies. I've been talking with the owner and he said since were in the desert we typically get up very early especially in the summer to escape the hottest part of the day. What kind of farms have you been on? This is my first farm


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 11, 2020)

Taylorwltrs said:


> This is my first farm



if you have time afterwards, you might want to share your experiences working there (photos are a plus as well!). people ask about farms, woofing and related subjects here a LOT and any experiences (good or bad) you want to share with the community is always helpful


----------



## brando (Jan 11, 2020)

I grew up on a small farm with my family. It was really just a hobby farm more or less, just a couple hundred chickens, 20ish goats, peacocks, etc. They made some bucks at it though. But I've also worked on Christmas tree farms and helped at a potato farm and a nursery. No matter what type of farm I was helping at, I was starting bright and early! I find it to be enjoyable work though. Hope you do too!


----------



## obey no one (Jan 12, 2020)

you'll be getting here right when it starts to really heat up. farm work sounds cool, but i'm not sure about doing it here in the summer. attitudes in az are not really in favor of travelers unless you are in a big new rv. i just got stopped and hassled by cops in a small town this morning. i'm not sure if i'll still be here, i'm still debating my next move, but if you find yourself near phx beer is on me.


----------



## Taylorwltrs (Jan 12, 2020)

brando said:


> I grew up on a small farm with my family. It was really just a hobby farm more or less, just a couple hundred chickens, 20ish goats, peacocks, etc. They made some bucks at it though. But I've also worked on Christmas tree farms and helped at a potato farm and a nursery. No matter what type of farm I was helping at, I was starting bright and early! I find it to be enjoyable work though. Hope you do too!


Thank you much! I'm a morning person and I love working outside so I'm hoping this will be a very enjoyable experience!


----------

